# Family's BMW X5 Detail



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Family member had his X5 for two years and had seen some of the work Iv done on my car etc and wanted his X5 shown a little bit of love to.

So I happily Obliged :buffer:

Dropped round his for the day and here is the car upon arrival!























































Car Was then foamed washed 2BM, re foamed, fallout remover and tardis applied then clayed and rewashed and foamed

Products ( Valet Pro PH Neutral Foam, AS Fallout Remover, Tardis and 3M Clay)























































After that process, like nay car looked pretty clean and tidy.

Was a different story when we got it under lighting. Some of the pictures




























Bonnet After










Under Passenger Wing Mirror



















50/50



















Front Door Rear Door 50/50














































Some nice flake pop under that grime 










Rear Quarter




























Rear Lights



















Other Rear Quarter

Before










After



















Working back down the drivers side





































Nice Close up on the flake pop














































Quick Stand back and have a look round










Was then Protected with English Oak and left with these results (one of the softer waxes)



























































































Quick Pic of Mine and a friends car who gave us a hand 

Thanks for reading through if you got this far!

Were very happy to say the least and was impressed with the glass work finish the BMW was left with!

Cheers Guys

Ben:wave:


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

good results as always mate, almost got stick for not dressing the tyres until i got to the last few pics haha.

You just do the lights with your DA and normal megs 205?


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

grand job:thumb:


----------



## twitchDC5 (Mar 4, 2012)

Great finish!


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Brilliant results bud, looks superb!


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Jonny_R said:


> good results as always mate, almost got stick for not dressing the tyres until i got to the last few pics haha.
> 
> You just do the lights with your DA and normal megs 205?


Lights yep just 205 on plastics!

Body was corrected with 105, then refined with 205 and wiped down with IPA for R22 application!:buffer:

Thanks Matey!!


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

suspal said:


> grand job:thumb:





twitchDC5 said:


> Great finish!





JBirchy said:


> Brilliant results bud, looks superb!


Thanks all much appreciated


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Fantastic results and great 50/50's


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

thanks matey!


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Nice turnaround.


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

colarado red said:


> Nice turnaround.


Thanks Bud


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Great job :thumb:


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

B17BLG said:


> Lights yep just 205 on plastics!
> 
> Body was corrected with 105, then refined with 205 and wiped down with IPA for R22 application!:buffer:
> 
> Thanks Matey!!


dont you mean R222


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Demetri said:


> Great job :thumb:


Thanks Mate


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Jonny_R said:


> dont you mean R222


I meant R2D2


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great job:thumb:


----------



## cypukas (Aug 24, 2012)

really bice finish:thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

tonyy said:


> Great job:thumb:


Thanks Tony


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

cypukas said:


> really bice finish:thumb::thumb::thumb:


thanks bud


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

Great finish bud :thumb:


----------



## Keith_Lane (Dec 9, 2011)

Great work mate, black paint is a bi**h!!


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

jlw41 said:


> Great finish bud :thumb:


Thanks bud


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

jlw41 said:


> Great finish bud :thumb:





Keith_Lane said:


> Great work mate, black paint is a bi**h!!


Thanks mate! Yep but i do find it easy to see the defects with black! However can be very frustrating at times! The colour is amazing underneath though!


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

nice work
turned out all the better for your time and effort on that

good work in a day as these are big buses


----------



## cobra (Feb 18, 2012)

great work mate!


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Thanks guys

Uploaded via my test iSpamphone on Vodafone on Tapatalk2


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

You Done that with a da ? 
If so bravo I got my audi to about 85% with my da


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Nally said:


> You Done that with a da ?
> If so bravo I got my audi to about 85% with my da


Yes bud! G220! I did struggle with an Audi this weekend on a DA. Paint seemed rock hard! Think I'm gonna have to invest in a flex machine!

Uploaded via my test iSpamphone on Vodafone on Tapatalk2


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

B17BLG said:


> Yes bud! G220! I did struggle with an Audi this weekend on a DA. Paint seemed rock hard! Think I'm gonna have to invest in a flex machine!
> 
> Uploaded via my test iSpamphone on Vodafone on Tapatalk2


Awesome work !

Do you kart all your gear in your car ? Light rig/ jet wash ?
Or that at home

I struggle to get half my stuff in my a3 sportback


----------



## Jason M5 (Jul 15, 2010)

Very nice,cracking job.


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Nally said:


> Awesome work !
> 
> Do you kart all your gear in your car ? Light rig/ jet wash ?
> Or that at home
> ...


Yeah I have no rear seats lol. Plan was to put a cage in. Not just full of detailih equipment lol!

Uploaded via my test iSpamphone on Vodafone on Tapatalk2


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Jason M5 said:


> Very nice,cracking job.


Thanks Jason!

Uploaded via my test iSpamphone on Vodafone on Tapatalk2


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

Never knew you had taken your back seats out Ben! It easy to do? 


Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

B17BLG said:


> Yeah I have no rear seats lol. Plan was to put a cage in. Not just full of detailih equipment lol!
> 
> Uploaded via my test iSpamphone on Vodafone on Tapatalk2


Is yours that 400bhp one you put the vid up of ?


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

No bens is running 270 Ish last time it went on the rollers, fairly standard appart from a cone filter as far as I know 


Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## TOMMY_RS (Aug 2, 2010)

Good job looks much better!


----------



## Webbo_VXR (Oct 24, 2012)

Cheers for the thread Ben


----------



## neil4cc (Oct 23, 2012)

Very Nice


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Jonny_R said:


> No bens is running 270 Ish last time it went on the rollers, fairly standard appart from a cone filter as far as I know
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4s


Correct 277 at the fly and 275lb torque

Uploaded via my test iSpamphone on Vodafone on Tapatalk2


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

TOMMY_RS said:


> Good job looks much better!


Thanks mate



Webbo_VXR said:


> Cheers for the thread Ben


your welcome mate. Hope he's happy with it still!



neil4cc said:


> Very Nice


Thanks

Uploaded via my test iSpamphone on Vodafone on Tapatalk2


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

good work. Looks alot better.


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

All that in one day on such a big bus? how many arms have you got:buffer:


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

RedUntilDead said:


> All that in one day on such a big bus? how many arms have you got:buffer:


Was a long day mate! And worth for sure!

Uploaded via my test iSpamphone on Vodafone on Tapatalk2


----------



## AaronB (Dec 15, 2007)

lovely X5, love the plate on the burg, is it meant to say 'GOOD BYE' ?


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

It's the plate that came with the burg too! Standard plate

Didn't know you were a member on here webbo!


Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

AaronB said:


> lovely X5, love the plate on the burg, is it meant to say 'GOOD BYE' ?


Kinda lol. A policeman asked me this once! I kinda blushed lmao!

Uploaded via my test iSpamphone on Vodafone on Tapatalk2


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Jonny_R said:


> It's the plate that came with the burg too! Standard plate
> 
> Didn't know you were a member on here webbo!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4s


He's trolling :lol:

Uploaded via my test iSpamphone on Vodafone on Tapatalk2


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Good work :thumb:


----------



## Webbo_VXR (Oct 24, 2012)

Jonny_R said:


> It's the plate that came with the burg too! Standard plate
> 
> Didn't know you were a member on here webbo!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4s


Ben influenced me to sign up here, spent a few hours reading stuff gonna get some stuff purchased so I can keep upto it once Ben has detailled it in around April time


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

It's a bad influence this site mate haha, sped hours and hours reading then decide to buy stuff! I been signed up couple weeks after reading it as a guest for months

Decided on a 300 quid spend after Xmas on products, pads and a da haha


Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Steady turn round there. Im taking it that the contamination was quite bad due to the level of clay marring inflicted? 
Good going in a day with DA fella.


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Great work my man. Fantastic 50/50's and some mega gloss from that paint work.


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

Nice job, I love the 50/50 pics:thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Good job mate :thumb:


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Beau Technique said:


> Steady turn round there. Im taking it that the contamination was quite bad due to the level of clay marring inflicted?
> Good going in a day with DA fella.


Yeah huge amounts. Rather strange for a 2 year old car but it was its first proper clean so maybe hats to be expected with a high motorway mileage car!

Infact contamination was that severe I went round a second time with a new piece of clay!

Uploaded via my test iSpamphone on Vodafone on Tapatalk2


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Thanks all!

Uploaded via my test iSpamphone on Vodafone on Tapatalk2


----------

